
How Taxes Distort Business - fiatjaf
https://mises.org/blog/how-taxes-distort-business
======
fiatjaf
tl;dr:

    
    
      1. Bizarre and byzantine legal entity structures.
      2. Capital structures that overwhelmingly favor debt over equity.
      3. Keeping cash overseas.
      4. Trafficking in tax losses, sort of.
      5. Creative transfer pricing.

------
blacksqr
Simply tax corporations by taking a percentage of their total stock value.
Done.

